# PB BCD à la restauration d'un winclone ancien



## kranker (23 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac late 2012 en fusion drive qui tournait à l'époque sur Mountain Lion.
La clean install pour passer à EL CAPITAIN a foiré et j'ai du éclater mon fusion drive et en recréer un en supprimant au passage ma partition BOOTCAMP
A l'époque j'avais acheté WINCLONE 3,7 pour cloner ma partition bootcamp. Clones effectués donc depuis Mountain Lion.
Aujourd'hui j'ai recréé une partition BOOTCAMP et j'ai tenté de réinstaller le clone, winclone 3.7 m'a alors demandé si je voulais remplacer le BCD du windows par une version générique, j'ai testé les deux choix, il a réussi à 99% l'update mais n'a pas réussi à updater le BCD. Du coup lorsque je boot sur la partition Windows j'ai juste une tiret qui clignote et rien ne se passe.
Winclone en est maintenant à la version 5 prête pour "EL CAPITAIN".... 

Est ce qu'il fallait que j'update en achetant cette nouvelle version ou y'a-t-il un moyen de mettre à jour la BCD pour que je puisse utiliser la partition ?


----------



## kranker (23 Mars 2016)

Bon j'ai finalement réussi en désactivant provisoirement le système SIP de EL CAPITAIN qui empeche de faire une vérif disque au démarrage du clone restauré sur le bootcamp.

Les commandes sont ici:
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/210593/boot-camp-does-not-boot-after-el-capitan-update


----------



## kranker (23 Mars 2016)

Mais bon il doit quand même y avoir une couille dans le potage parceque windows est quand même bien long à démarrer. A voir si ca s'améliore.


----------

